# Oahu.. Royal Kuhio or Fairway Villa



## ChrisandBeth (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi,

Planning my first VI holiday. Trying to decide which of the 2 VI resorts on Oahu is better for my needs. Just my wife and I, we like to lounge by the pool,  ( the rooftop one at FV sounds cool) walk around the city and beach. Won't need a car and if we do we would rent one for a day or 2. Reviews on TUG and Trip Advisor seem mixed. I realize these are urban resorts and as such will have some noise, but quietness and ability to get the unit cooler at night for sleeping are both factors for us.

 Hoping to hear from fellow VI'ers, or any who have exchanged into these resorts.

TIA

Chris


----------



## oceanvps (Jan 28, 2014)

couple of years ago we did fairway villa, in february this year we're doing royal kuhio.

we're vi.

when do you have to book because i'd have more info in four weeks


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Oceanvps

I can wait to hear your report direct from RK! ( I am envious!)
BTW, for the Blaine/Bellingham area, which do you prefer WM Birch Bay or VI Homestead? I see you have been to both

Cheers
Chris


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 30, 2014)

*I have visited but not stayed*

I visited both Fairway Villas and Royal Kuhio a few years back. I am with Diamond Resorts and we have access to those two places.  In fact, I have a reservation for a few days at the Royal Kuhio in July but don't plan to stay there to sleep but for easy access to Waikiki when we are in the area. 

These are high risers. Like tall apartment buildings. I did not see the pool area. They have security guards that watch the premise and allow you access to the units in the buildings. The units are very, very small, but livable.  The best part about it is that you can walk to everything and have access to public transportation. You will like that better than anything else.


----------

